# WTB Decal for JC Higgins.. Regal Deluxe



## popawheelie (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm looking for the decal on the Chain guard for my 1951 Boys JC Higgins bicycle. It reads Regal Deluxe.  Where can I buy one, or have one made.....does anyone know?

Thanks,
Mike       

Please email me at      my.ironwork@verizon.net if you have some info on this.


----------

